# 22 Days Holding Now What



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

One of my Mpimbwe's has finally decided to hold full term. I have a second tank for the fry but I don't really want to strip her unless the eggs have become fry. How long does she hold them as fry (not eggs)? Or should I just put her in one of my other tanks by her self for a few days. The average holding period is 30 days right?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Aquaboogei said:


> One of my Mpimbwe's has finally decided to hold full term. I have a second tank for the fry but I don't really want to strip her unless the eggs have become fry. How long does she hold them as fry (not eggs)? Or should I just put her in one of my other tanks by her self for a few days. The average holding period is 30 days right?


At 22 days you fry probably look something like the picture below (only the egg sac will be a little bigger). At days 28 through 31 they should be pretty close to free swimming. The little guy below is day 27.


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

You need to strip her now. You want to avoid her from eatting any ****.


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok, but if I pull her now without a tumbler will they survive?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i would not strip without a tumbler. the guilt of being ill-prepared would be too much for me. the '22 day' fry, that Razzo shows in his posted photo above, should be capable of surviving in a sand/glass bottom Q tank. they will sit on the floor mostly, and nip at crushed feed as it floats by. anything stripped, that cannot hold itself upright on a flat floor, should be protected within a tumbler for a bit yet. IME.


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, I guess I'm going to just take her out and put her into a 55 gallon that I have set up and wait for her to spit them out. Then I'll just move her back in with her other tank mates.


----------



## Steve Perryman (Dec 8, 2002)

You can go ahead and strip her without any problem at all. They will survive just fine on the bottom of the tank or you can put them in a breeding net.


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

Really great! Its 24 days now and I can see those little guys in her mouth clearly now.


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

Hmmm, one more question... what's the best way to strip her? Do i do it in a bucket by dipping her in it and gently pulling her bottom lip down?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Aquaboogei said:


> Hmmm, one more question... what's the best way to strip her? Do i do it in a bucket by dipping her in it and gently pulling her bottom lip down?


1) I net the mom in the tank, keeping her in the tank while netted (let her calm down for a few minutes in the net). If she gets excited again, give her some more time to calm down.

2) Gently pry open her mouth over a cup filled with tank water (over the net which is in the tank... that way, if you drop any fry they will fall into the net and not the tank).

3) Let eggs/wigglers/fry fall into the cup of tank water.

4) Put in floating nursury or nursery tank.

5) Don't feed while they still have an egg sac.

6) Enjoy.

7) Give us lots of pictures :wink:

BTW: this is a two man job.

Best of luck,
Russ


----------



## Steve Perryman (Dec 8, 2002)

I always use a large soft net and I strip her over the top of the aquarium and the fry drop in to the net.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve Perryman said:


> I always use a large soft net and I strip her over the top of the aquarium and the fry drop in to the net.


I was eager to see what others do. Always looking for other's best practices :thumb: I do what you are doing but I added the extra step of the cup of tank water. Looks like an unneeded step. I think I'll just drop into the net like you do.

Hope to see more replys.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I wouldn't keep her in the net longer than you need. The longer the fish in the net, the more stress it is going to get.

here is what I do when I strip fish..
1) wet both of your hands. It is very very important.
2) net the fish with the bigger net you can get.
3) hold the female upside down firmly with one hand, and open her mouth by opening her lower jaw.
4) do step 3 underwater (reason for the bigger net) so air bubbles won't get trap inside.
5) check and see if any remaining fry; if not, release the fish...


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

I finally stripped her last night and found 21 healthy fry. Today is a good day. Thanks for all of your responses.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Aquaboogei said:


> I finally stripped her last night and found 21 healthy fry. Today is a good day. Thanks for all of your responses.


Congrats on your fry :thumb:


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

Aquaboogei said:


> I finally stripped her last night and found 21 healthy fry. Today is a good day. Thanks for all of your responses.


Please post some pictures!! I would love to see the little guys!! I have been waiting over a year for my Fronts to breed!!


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay! I will take a picture later tonight


----------

